# Enter Metropolis - neues aus Alternative/Rock (hören für lau)



## Masterchief79 (2. Juni 2013)

*Enter Metropolis - neues aus Alternative/Rock (hören für lau)*

Hallöchen,
bei mir in der Nähe hat sich letztens eine neue Band mit Namen Enter Metropolis etabliert, die machen Alternative/Rock so die Richtung. Die Songs sind vom Stil her aber auch etwas breiter gefächert (erinnert in der Hinsicht eher an ein Muse-Album als z.B. an Greenday). Das erste Album gibts jedenfalls komplett umsonst, und die ersten 3 Songs stehen schon auf Soundcloud zum reinhören, ganz legal natürlich. Ein guter Freund von mir ist Keyboarder in ebendieser Band und hat mich gebeten, ein bisschen Publicity für ihn zu machen. 
Songs auf Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/entermetropolis
Facebook-Auftritt der Jungs: https://www.facebook.com/entermetropolis.official

Gebt euch das mal in ner ruhigen Minute, koscht nix und kann ja nicht schaden. Ich kann ehrlich sagen, ich find das richtig gut, und vor allem professionell, was die da geschrieben haben. Selbst beim dritten und vierten Mal hören fallen einem immer noch andauernd neue Songelemente auf. Aber hört einfach selbst. In dem Album stecken jetzt schon rund 5 Jahre Arbeit, ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt was da noch folgt.
Falls ihr nach dem Reinhören auch noch so seht würden die zu nem Like bestimmt auch nicht nein sagen  Aber das bleibt natürlich euch überlassen. 

*Edit:
*Ab heute morgen gibt es sogar die Möglichkeit, die Kollegen ins Serengeti Festival zu voten, und zwar einfach indem man hier einen Like draufsetzt.
Stellt euch das mal als ersten Gig vor - es liegt an euch


----------



## SwarmingBeast (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Enter Metropolis - neues aus Alternative/Rock (hören für lau)*

Klingt vernünftig. 
Mir gefällt "Bright Lights" sehr gut.
Kann auf jedenfall was werden.


----------



## ColorMe (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Enter Metropolis - neues aus Alternative/Rock (hören für lau)*

Das klingt ja richtig "super"


----------



## IJOJOI (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Enter Metropolis - neues aus Alternative/Rock (hören für lau)*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Das klingt ja richtig "super"


 
Verstehe dein Kommentar nicht  Wenn es dir (offensichtlich) nicht gefällt, kann man sich auch anders ausdrücken!
Bright Lights hört sich wirklich gut an Mache selbst auch Musik in einer Band (E-Git) und muss schon sagen, dass es sich professionell anhört.
Weiter so! Gefällt mir


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Enter Metropolis - neues aus Alternative/Rock (hören für lau)*

Darf ja jeder seine Meinung kundtun. Da gibts natürlich reifere und nicht so reife Arten und Weisen das zu tun...  
Danke für das Feedback!


----------



## FabiCMR (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Enter Metropolis - neues aus Alternative/Rock (hören für lau)*

also hab jetzt auch mal rein gehört und joar ist jetzt nicht ganz so mein fall aber kann man hören 

wird bestimmt genug geben denen es besser gefällt


----------



## lipt00n (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Enter Metropolis - neues aus Alternative/Rock (hören für lau)*

Das ist alles total professionell und sauber recorded und gemixt, dafür gibts ne 1+, aber leider klingen für mich alle diese Bands sehr, sehr ähnlich. 
Ist mir persönlich zu poppig und zu sauber, aber Alternative hat bei mir auch nicht so den großen Zuspruch ,)
Klingt irgendwie wie ne Mischung aus den späten Incubus und Coldplay oder so.

Auch wenns meinen Nerv nicht trifft: Hut ab vor der Professionalität und ich denke, da werden sich eine Menge begeisterter Abnehmer für finden ,)


----------

